

Opposum protein protects mice from poisons and toxins - raleec
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=s0104-79301999000100005&script=sci_arttext

======
raleec
From the study: On the other hand, LTNF is effective against the venoms of all
species of snakes. Therefore, LTNF can become a universal treatment for
snakebites. Furthermore, LTNF is effective against scorpion and bee venoms,
plant-derived ricin and bacterial toxin botulinum. Therefore, LTNF can become
a universal treatment for toxins derived from animals, plants, and bacteria.

